# Some more detail shots of the 08 GTR from Goodwood (Thanks to Fly)



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks to Fly for these photos of which he received many dollars. 
He's kindly allowed us to use them exclusively for the GTR Register and GTROC.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

nice pcis..thanks for sharing this.

i like this car more and more


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks awesome,like it more and more(but i hope they build it with nicer seats) :smokin:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

great pics, didnt know it was flappy paddle


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks more and more like a beast. Especially in the pics among the Lambo and Porsche.
But I hope they get rid of some plastic bits int the cockpit area, that looks cheap.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks amazing i think but oh no a flappy paddle gearbox :runaway:


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

andreasgtr said:


> Looks more and more like a beast. Especially in the pics among the Lambo and Porsche.
> But I hope they get rid of some plastic bits int the cockpit area, that looks cheap.


Plastics look the same as 350Z, that would be extremely disappointing.

Still love it though


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

superb pics - giving us a lot more of the small details of the car. 

Any ideas what the "T, S and V" buttons are for?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic shots those.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Amazing shots! A few questions remain in my book though. The T,S,V as have been said above. And the redline, is it at 8k or lower?

The seats give more a feeling of long distance cruiser than racecar. I´d like to see something along the lines of the CGT/997GT3RS seats. I think they look like a step backward compared to the ones in the BNR34.

All we need now are some info on the enginespecs and a price. 

/P


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Great shots. Fly is quite a character.
The guy in the red hat and shades in the first lot of photos is James Glickenhaus, Movie director, Vintage Ferrari collector and owner of the one off 612 P4/5.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Loving the fact that it's auto , it's on the wish list, lol.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 26, 2007)

These are the best detailed shots yet. Many thanks. But still no shot of the rear seats. Do any of you who saw the car in the flesh have a feel for whether the rear seats are useful like the G37 or useless like the 911? Much obliged.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lots of food for thought there. Cheers for that!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

great pictures, interior looks small though


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not impressed with the quality of the car-Its held together with tape:chuckle:  :banned: :chuckle:


----------



## chanman (Jan 15, 2005)

i hope theres gonna be a manual gearbox aswell.


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

chanman said:


> i hope theres gonna be a manual gearbox aswell.


 I agree, for me I think it takes away from the driving experience. Plus, I'm not willing to pay extra for it.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks to Fly for the pics - some great shots


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great shots...just the kind of fanatical detail shots we were after!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

bobcat;. Do any of you who saw the car in the flesh have a feel for whether the rear seats are useful like the G37 or useless like the 911? Much obliged.[/QUOTE said:


> If it's been designed like a true sports car the rear seats should be useless ,hopefully


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Looks amazing i think but oh no a flappy paddle gearbox :runaway:





> great pics, didnt know it was flappy paddle


Got to say folks that I used to be in the 'manual gearbox is king' camp but living with an SMG M3 has changed my view TBH. Unless you've actually driven a car with paddles you cant begin to imagine how good it actually is. I mean, buffoons like Clarkson, who go on about them being sh!te are, quite frankly, talking out their ar$e and just playing to the crowd. I will agree however, that the 996 tiptronic IS garbage. Basically an auto box with manual over-ride. SMG and others of the type are manual boxes with hydraulic actuation. Like night and day IMHO.

If the new GTR comes with a semi-auto box thats based on a MANUAL box then I'd have one.

TT


----------



## Andy 32 (May 13, 2007)

No stick shift in an Enzo so that tells me they are best


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

*A bit dissapointed*

Love the pictures...man does it look good...

Only dissapointment I have is with the very rough and plastic finish behind the steering wheel console where the paddles are... surely they can do better...


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Let's hope the plastic details are just for the prototypes. It's probably a lot more expensive and time consuming to make single metal parts than single plastic parts. They're not mass producing parts before they have tested them.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Loving the look of the car, looks like a more modernised R34 - which is basically exactly what my spec would've been 

I wouldn't read a lot into the plastics to be honest, that'll all just be function over form for the time being.

Should be interesting to see what the confirmed RRP is for this car as I think that'll be the crucial element of how well it will do. I hope Nissan doesn't aim too high with it lest it ends up as another NSX - great car, crazy price for a Honda.


----------



## Baby_skyline (Mar 22, 2005)

Amazing!!
Best pics of net of the new 2008
<3


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

As Durzel said I think that, especially with the small mouldings like the steering cowl etc that will be nothing like the final plastic / fit. That one has been levered off a few times and looks still very much like a mock / first moulding type fit.

Compared to what I thought of the original proto pics I think it all looks absolutely great.


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

some great shots!!, credits go out to you boys for managing to shoot them! CHEERS!!

i love the little details nissan have included carrying over from the R34, i still feel how-ever a little let down with the look and more importantly feel of this car. The R34 used to give u a vibe when u looked at it, u could tell something was lurking beneath....im just not feeling that vibe with this one.

I must admit though i have moved up from "total disapointment" after seeing the 2001 proto, to "accepting disspleasure" with the current model. 

After all is said and done, i would still fork over all my hard earned money i been saving since i got my first skyline like an idiot just to be umungst the first to enjoy the pleasure of its drive, and i can only hope that one of the amazing fabricating joints like "Veilside" will japanise the **** out of it (to an extent) with a wider rear body and hopefully the unique agresive bars and lines of the 34 rear panels.

i know the guys at nissan and that sumtimes roam around these fourms for feedback, so if one of them stumbles across this.....

just do your job and make it fast smooth and brake like it used to...u've ****ed with it enuff....now release it and let someone else worry about fixing its looks.

P.S - get rid of that ridiculous "s15 knockoff spoiler" and balance the rear with something more suitable! if your strugling for inspiration refer back to the 34.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

great shots!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Pics


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Its not paddle shift its a stick shift semi manual auto, the latest gearboxes are very good


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Just noticed the paddles  anyway I was going to speculate that its the new type of auto where the 1st 3rd 5th 7th gears are on one shaft and 2nd 4th 6th on another both with a separate wet clutches so the next gear is always pre selected


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome photos! thanks for sharing. It's in some pretty heavy company in those pics too. lamboghini, porsche etc. It will be interesting to see how it fares. if the brakes are anything to go by it will be a pretty serious piece of gear.


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

Did anyone notice Teh big numbers on teh speed dials? 340 km/h..nice :smokin:


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*340kph Speedo*

by my calcs thats about 211mph??

Unlikely I think but surely at least 300kph (186mph) will be probable with the speculated 480bhp? Im sure the aerodynamics have been improved since our dear old brick shaped R34...


----------



## dein (Oct 26, 2007)

how many this car can do drif 360 degree..
I like this car..
I like skyline


----------

